# Spider in my shed



## jriepe (Dec 21, 2011)

I am a new member joining just a few minutes ago.  My favorite type of photography is macro and I have seen some super shots on this forum.  For macro I use either/or the D80, D7000 with the 180mm Tamron lens and a macro flash bracket and two SB600 speedlights.   I will get started by posting an image of an orb weaver spider that was hanging around in my storage shed for a couple months.

Jerry


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 21, 2011)

My thoughts:

#1 is interesting to look at, but the spider is in an awkward position and/or the camera is at an awkward angle.

#2 is awesome!!! Very good job with this one.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 21, 2011)

I have to turn in disgust....well done!


----------



## JH100 (Dec 22, 2011)

These pictures would definitely give someone with a huge fear of spiders a heart-attack. I squirmed a little when I saw the first. As creepy as the second one is, I'm finding macros of spider heads really interesting. 

I agree the position of the first is awkward, but the second is great!


----------



## jriepe (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks all for the comments.  As far as position on the first image the spider was on the upper window casing facing down.  Guess I could have moved closer, got lower and shot face on but I would have had to move some things out of the way like a gas grill, lawn mower, etc.  The spider hung around for a couple months either on the casing or on it's web but it was always facing down.

Jerry


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice shots...great looking spider, esp like #1.


----------



## jriepe (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Kurt.

Jerry


----------

